
Tips for Writing a Good CV / Résumé - fredwu
Hey folks,<p>COVID-19 is a difficult time for many people, especially for those who are looking for work. I am in a very fortunate position to not only still have a job but also are hiring.<p>With the increased amount of candidates I need to sift through every day, I thought I&#x27;d jot down some tips on how to write a good CV. Hopefully it will help those who are looking for work. :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fredwu.me&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2020-05-20-tips-for-writing-a-good-cv-resume&#x2F;
======
TrackerFF
My only real tip, based on real life experience, is to not pad your CV with
skills you clearly don't have.

If you write that you're "experienced in Linux", but can't name one distro
you've used, or perform the simplest task - then that's very telling, and
instantly makes one doubt the other points you've listed.

Only list the things that you're comfortable with discussing in some detail,
on the spot, if needed.

(FWIW, I did just that early in job search, straight out of college. Listed
some programming language that I'd read one or two tutorials on, and guess
what - suddenly one of the managers interviewing me cuts in, and starts asking
me a bunch of questions about my work with said language, and if I could work
him through some code)

